

Chinese government blockage carefully designed to look like Gmail problem - rywang
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/03/21/google-china-idUSL3E7EL1AY20110321

======
yannickmahe
I'd like to see a precise description of what the PRC government did, and how
it appears to the end users.

Not sure that's possible though...

